# Should Brett Farve retire right now



## KEN W

I am hearing on the radio that rumblings out of GB are that he might just quit.

Question.....is he helping or hurting the Packers?

Would they be better off with Rodgers even if he takes his lumps?


----------



## djleye

At this point they won't be any worse with Rodgers!!!


----------



## KEN W

He looked aweful yesterday.Then quickly left the field after the game without shaking hands with the Bears.Sour grapes?

Is he still playing because of personal records?Well he got one yesterday.....first shutout of his career.


----------



## deacon

YES!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

If you actually watched the game, Favre played fine. His interceptions happened late in the game when they needed to force the ball. I have NO problem with forcing the pall when you are down 20 pts in the 4th quarter. Most QB's wouldn't want to hurt their stats, but Favre isn't a stat guy........never has been, never will be.

His problem is they have NO blocking up the middle and the receiving core isn't too good............ why do you think they went and got the drunken idiot Koren Robinson????? They NEEDED a target.

Pack will not win many games, but I still like watching Favre play.

(didn't I say they would win 10 games?? I meant the next 2 years combined :eyeroll: )


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> why do you think they went and got the drunken idiot Koren Robinson????? They NEEDED a target.


Or they could be desperate. They're done.


----------



## djleye

> If you actually watched the game, Favre played fine. His interceptions happened late in the game when they needed to force the ball. I have NO problem with forcing the pall when you are down 20 pts in the 4th quarter. Most QB's wouldn't want to hurt their stats, but Favre isn't a stat guy........never has been, never will be.


Wow,  , were you drinking Martinis at lunch time again.......We were talking about the Packers/ Bears game from this year you know!!!! :wink: Did you see the game!!!???? :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I'm done with this topic...........it can only end badly for me


----------



## djleye

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Don't worry, I will continue to remind you of it if you decide to do some "real" hunting this fall and skip on the ditch parrots for a while!!! :wink:


----------



## flytier231

Pick,pick, pick! That's all you guys do to each other! And "Thanks", 'cause it's fun to read!

Now as to Brett and the Packers, during games this season I will be outside doing outdoor stuff, and just tape the games. If I hear they lose, I've just saved 3 hours! If I don't hear, I can zap through the commercials/TV timeouts, and the halftime show, and lessen the time I spend in agony!! If they win, I could even save the tape and replay it instead of watching most of the other games this year! At the very least though, at least Brett never quits!

OK, your turn! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

flytier231 said:


> OK, your turn! :lol:


Like I said before, I'm done with this forum. If the Vikes had lost on Monday night..............I'd be "all in". But.....it looks to be a long season for me :eyeroll:

But, the did announce that Koren Robinson will play for the Pack this weekend..........hopefully he isn't driving the team bus uke:


----------



## KEN W

flytier231 said:


> Pick,pick, pick! That's all you guys do to each other! And "Thanks", 'cause it's fun to read!
> 
> Now as to Brett and the Packers, during games this season I will be outside doing outdoor stuff, and just tape the games. If I hear they lose, I've just saved 3 hours! If I don't hear, I can zap through the commercials/TV timeouts, and the halftime show, and lessen the time I spend in agony!! If they win, I could even save the tape and replay it instead of watching most of the other games this year! At the very least though, at least Brett never quits!
> 
> OK, your turn! :lol:


All in good fun.....Looks like you might be saving a lot of time. :withstupid:


----------



## djleye

> But, the did announce that Koren Robinson will play for the Pack this weekend..........hopefully he isn't driving the team bus


Now that's funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flytier231

"...driving the team bus." That's too funny. Good one! I've thought and thought, but there's no come back funny enough for that one!

Brett threw that wobbly interception late in the game, so maybe they figure a wobbly K. Robinson will be able to snag those away from the defenders!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Maybe the Pack should just put Robinson in at QB, who would know the difference, plus they'd clean about 9 million off of the cap. oke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

It will be another tough season, but I will be wearing my Packers attire all fall. I have noticed that my friends that cheer for the Vikes only wear Purple and Gold when things are going good :eyeroll:

*GO PACK GO *


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## R y a n

Remmi_&_I said:


> But, they did announce that Koren Robinson will play for the Pack this weekend..........hopefully he isn't driving the team bus uke:


Hopefully not...he might be a bit tipsy and wouldn't want another DUI!

LOL!!

:beer:


----------



## buckseye

NO! he is a great athlete from days gone by, would you turn down seeing any of the greats play? I don't think it matters to everyone if we win any games this year, i think its pretty cool to see the old war horse still out there. 

WOW what do you think of Chicago this year... woah look out!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> I don't think it matters to everyone if we win any games this year,


Yeah, ok, whatever. :roll: Since when? :lol: Boy those Pack fans sure will dig down deep to silver line the rotten smell of an ugly loss.


----------



## goosebusters2

I hope he doesn't retire. I am a diehard vikings fan, and I hate the packers, but I have the utmost respect for brett farve, the way he plays the game, and he has got to be one of the toughest quaterbacks today, if not the toughest football player in general. He has overcome a lot, and it would be a shame to watch a great player like him, go out on such a bad note.

I just hope he plays horrible when he plays the vikings


----------



## gaddyshooter

I think the kind of numbers he put up the last couple of weeks speak for itself. The Packers are not that great of a team, average offense, and a very poor defence, but you can't put the blame for that all on one man's shoulders.


----------



## taddy1340

Just thought I'd bring this back to the top...I'd take Favre over Brad Johnson anyday. 13 picks and only 7 INTs. Sure it's only 1/2 way, but I guarantee most of you didn't think he'd play this well!

Sure, we probably won't make the playoffs but Favre makes it exciting!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

If people think Favre should retire, then we would have a very poor NFL in the aftermath. I think he is now rated in the top 8 quarterbacks this season...............how many teams have QB's ranked 9th or lower??

I'd like him to stick around atleast another 2 years if healthy.


----------



## taddy1340

Favre looked rough today before the injury. Missed A LOT of open receivers. Lots of respect for Tom Brady here...


----------



## KEN W

Welcome back to earth Packers... :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

KEN W said:


> Welcome back to earth Packers... :beer:


Most of the expert/analysts thought the Packers would win between 2-4 games this year because of their youth and the players they lost to free agency.

They are already ahead of pace..........now on the other hand, the Vikes were supposed to win 8-9 games this season. 

Let's face it, they both suck and the MAN LAWS state that we can consider this a rebuilding year, even if no actual rebuilding occurs !!!!


----------



## KEN W

You're right.....so who gets the higher draft pick?


----------



## Goldy's Pal

KEN W said:


> You're right.....so who gets the higher draft pick?


Ken, what's the difference? Williamson :roll: Culpepper :roll: Hovan :roll: Alexander :roll: Mckinney :roll: :roll: All #1s. Vikes haven't had a good draft since the 80's, granted Moss was a diamond in the rough and a great bold move that paid off for a while, but cripes the vikings on draft day lately are just plain scary.  
.


----------



## taddy1340

Couldn't resist bringing this one up! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I searched "Favre" in the forums and came up with a bunch of posts about how old and washed up he is...among other Viqueen brags.

Just maybe...he finally has something to work with besides Driver. Sure, he's no Kelly Holcombe, Tavaris Jackson, Brad Johnson, or even Daunte but, us Packer fans will take the old man! It was easy to say how bad he was in '05 and '06 when the team was down, but now I'd hope to see the positive comments. Not so much...

Must still be licking the wounds, heh?

I'm not claiming Super Bowl or bust, but it's fun to watch the old man PROVE he is still a top 5 QB in this league.

OK...enough already! 

I'd expect to take the crap if we would have lost...but we didn't. Not this week anyway.


----------



## hunter121390

y should favre retire. hes having the best season of his career


----------



## blacklabs2

Maybe NOW he should retire???


----------



## AdamFisk

:rollin:

I will admit, it's damn funny to see what the new Favre lovers had to say about him back when they were Favre haters. And vice versa......GOOD entertainment!!!!


----------



## blacklabs2

What do you say now Kenny? Time to retire...he should have retired the same year as you! :rollin:


----------



## KEN W

blacklabs2 said:


> What do you say now Kenny? Time to retire...he should have retired the same year as you! :rollin:


My name isn't Kenny.Only my relatives can call me that.You aren't one of them....let's see if I can come up with a name for you????

You had to really search to find this thread.....all the way back to 2006. uke:

If he had retired in 2006 we would have missed the drubbings he put on the Pukers twice last year.Puker fans disappeared after the Arizona kicking last year.Not 1 post here by a cheesehead for 2 weeks.And we didn't rub it in.I guess cheesheads can't take it but can sure give it out.


----------

